# Mit "goto" zu einem Anker springen?



## MelanieM (2. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen!
Ich habe ein sehr komplexes Formular. Das erste Feld ist ein Drop-Down Menü. Je nachdem, was dort ausgewählt wird, geht es in einem anderen Feld weiter. Bisher habe ich zwar alle Felder, die je nach Auswahl nicht betroffen sind "hidden" gemacht, aber man muss u.U. weit nach unten scrollen um die weiteren Felder vom Formular zu sehen. Ich möchte es nun mit Javascript so einrichten, dass ich sage:

wenn in Feld X der Wert Y angegeben ist, dann gehe zu Feld Z

Geht sowas mit "goto"? Wenn ja, wie? Den Anker auf Feld Z habe ich bereits gelegt. Einen "normalen" Link kann ich nicht verwenden, da auf den Feldern noch mehrere andere Javascript Funktionen liegen.

Freue mich über Eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Melanie


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2004)

Jo.. gib dem betreffenden Feld den focus().... dann wird dorthingesprungen:
	
	
	



```
document.formularname.feldZ.focus();
```
einen Anker brauchst du dort nicht.


----------



## MelanieM (2. Februar 2004)

*es will nicht*

Du bist ja super schnell!  Danke! Aber das Formular will nicht so recht...
So sieht die Funktion aus:


function focus()
{
if (myForm._1_1_134_1.value == "Neuer Mitarbeiter wird im Projekt benötigt")
  {
		document.myForm._1_1_132_1.focus();
   };
}


Und ich rufe sie über Onchange bei dem Drop-Down Menü auf.  Mache ich etwas falsch?
Gruß
Melanie


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2004)

Naja... zum einen müssen Namen von Formularfeldern und sonstigen Seitenelementen mit einem Buchstaben beginnen, '_' ist da nicht erlaubt.

Es dürfte aber am Namen der Funktion liegen.... "focus()" ist als javascript-interne Methode ein geschützter Name und darf deswegen nicht für den Funktionsnamen verwendet werden.... benenne die Funktion mal um


----------



## MelanieM (3. Februar 2004)

*jetzt klappt's*

Nun funktioniert es! Besten Dank! 

Allerdings lag es "nur" am Funktionsnamen. Die Felder sind trotz _ korrekt. Das Formular wird innerhalb einer Intranetlösung vom System generiert. Keine Ahnung warum, aber das ist richtig so.

Tschüssi
Gruß
Melanie


----------

